# Waterspout



## Headshot (Feb 2, 2005)

While fishing the Deep Sea Round Up, we saw two waterspouts on Friday, and 20 on Saturday. Here is one the better pictures I took.


----------



## Headshot (Feb 2, 2005)

Here is a closeup


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

That is so cool lookin..Thanks for sharing that. I love anything there is to do with Mother Nature.


----------



## Cast_Till_it_MHz (Jul 7, 2005)

Whoa man, definatley a cool pic.


----------



## myron (Oct 15, 2004)

Saw this one yesterday.


----------



## Headshot (Feb 2, 2005)

Wow, Myron....



That is too cool!! I love that kind of stuff. Thanks!!


----------



## BIG Flat Skiff (May 25, 2004)

Myron are you on a rig or what?


----------

